# What did you pay?



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

So im closing in on getting my fully loaded LTZ but I'm curious on what the buyers before me have paid for their models. Im purchasing in SoCal and it doesnt seem like theres going to be any sort of incentive offered to buy the Cruze other than the 2.9% APR being offered. Which doesnt seem bad.

This will be my first new car purchase and if theres any advice on how anyone got a good deal on their cruze please feel free to share the details.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The cruze's are really being discounted much. Take the 2.9%, refuse to pay for any delivery charge (they wash and wax it) and get goingggggggg


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

depending on the MSRP you should get close to 1K off, that s about invioce and there was a $920 rebate on my lease. Should apply to a buy too.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

They aren't discounted much. I just left the dealer to pick up my Cruze after having the service bulleting items performed and saw a couple of them with orange price stickers that were priced about at invoice, which is anywhere from $500-about $1000 off of MSRP, depending upon trim level. I think that is about as good as you'll get right now. But, they aren't flying off lots either, so who knows.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

2LT
Nav and sound package
17 " tires
Conv package

Sticker: $24805... discounted to : $23516


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The dealer doesn’t help at all! The same price I got from the Chevrolet web site (MSRP) is the price that the dealer offered me! Some GM discount that I have but nothing from the dealer side. I am waiting for ECO in January, but also I am looking for at least 5-600$ discount from the dealer side. Unfortunately you cannot buy a car without the “precious” help of the dealer! With my GM discount, my target is to get 1K under the invoice price. I mean the “tag invoice” price because I learned that dealers have also discounts that are lowering the purchasing price.
Is anybody who got the price at least to invoice value?


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have in LT2 being built now in Silver Ice Metallic with Cocoa/Light Neutral Leather, RS Package, Driver Convenience Package, and Pioneer Audio Package with an MSRP of $23,025 including delivery. The GM Supplier discount price is $22,410.86 and my local dealer signed a binding contract to deliver the car at that price less any incentives in place at the time of delivery. Edmunds says the dealer cost for my car is $22,003. As of late October, no local dealer would come close to that price, although some did give a few hundred more on my trade, but then had the bogus "dealer delivery charge" more than offset the difference.


----------



## Code-Red (Dec 17, 2010)

> Prepared By: sales
> 2011 Retail Chevrolet Cruze 4dr Sdn LS w/1SA 1PJ69
> 
> WINDOW STICKER 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 4dr Sdn LS w/1SA
> ...


Factory invoice. Not for all models/options, but take from that what you will. Took me a bunch of negotiating and whatnot to get, I figured if there are any guests on here considering buying a Cruze this may help a little.


----------



## Code-Red (Dec 17, 2010)

Apparently I can't edit my posts. Just thought I'd add that the invoice above is from a Canadian GM dealership in Canadian dollars.

No idea what the Cruze's are going for in the States.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

bigebee,

Your price seems to be right in line.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I've found that a fully loaded Cruze LTZ has a decent discount thru USAA if your an eligibile member which knocks the price down quite a bit. The profit margin isnt too high, a friend of mine wh used to work at the chevy dealership in town talked to a buddy of his that still works there and showed him the numbers. aparently on a fully loaded LTZ theres only somthing like 700-800 profit for GM in the sale. Destination charges are bogus and I wish there was a way out of having to pay it.


----------



## beastykato (Nov 27, 2010)

Prices in my area seem to be about 7% off of MSRP. Never ever pay sticker for your car no matter what model or brand it is. 

Go to New Cars Pricing and Comparisons Local, Regional and National Car Price Reports at TrueCar and look at what other people are paying in your area. Print that out and then go to the dealer... if they won't match it walk out. You can even go through the site itself and they will contact a dealer for you for a fee. Still a worthwhile proposition in most cases. 

You can also join organizations like the pentagon federal credit union who actually use truecar.com to give their members discounts. The pentagon credit union accepts anyone in the military or who has a family member in the military. You may also make a one time donation to a military/government organization (as little as $5.00) to become a member and get all their services.

Truecar is showing a LTZ @ $22695 with no additional options being $21,056 or $1638 off sticker. 

If you don't need a new car right away I would wait until some of the new competition comes out. You will get to see if one of them are a better buy plus rebates will surely follow then.


----------



## Code-Red (Dec 17, 2010)

DeLorean_Josh said:


> I've found that a fully loaded Cruze LTZ has a decent discount thru USAA if your an eligibile member which knocks the price down quite a bit. The profit margin isnt too high, a friend of mine wh used to work at the chevy dealership in town talked to a buddy of his that still works there and showed him the numbers. aparently on a fully loaded LTZ theres only somthing like 700-800 profit for GM in the sale. Destination charges are bogus and I wish there was a way out of having to pay it.


I've never paid destination charges. If the dealer wasn't willing to budge on the price of the car enough to compensate, I told them to throw in some swag/parts that I can keep or sell to cover the cost.

I paid $17,500 for my LS+ in Black Granite, and asked for a free Apple iPad and winter tires and rims.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I got the USAA discounts. I paid $200 over invoice, less $500 GM supplier discount, USAA $750 discount and loyalty (to dealer) discount of $500. Total was $20,500 (LTZ).


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

So my local chevy dealer got back to me today with a price quote for a fully loaded Cruze LTZ and this is what I got. "$25124.00 plus all tax and lic" Im not sure if hes giving me that price and hiding the destination charge in that tax and license part or not but what do you all think?

BTW theres possibly an additional 750.00 off for a USAA discount with USAA continues the rebate program for next calendar yearwith GM.


----------



## stevegr8 (Dec 22, 2010)

this price seems to me ok Sticker: $24805... discounted to : $23516


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I picked up the LTZ (black granite) MINUS the SS appearance package and navigation,
for 24,449 OTD (tax, title, plates, doc etc) with 5/60,000 full coverage zero deductable extended warranty. I had a supplier discount that was around 700-800 I don't recall exactly.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

LTZ RS, Sunroof, Pioneer sound, No Navigation, + extra for Black

Sticker - $24,880
After discounts, GM Card Cash + Loyalty Cash, Ziebart Gold Package, Tint and Tax - $23,194


----------



## MarkC1956 (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought mine black Friday, November 27th. Fully optioned LTZ with nav etc. I got supplier price (over $1K off MSRP of $26,410) plus they had an extra $2000 "rebate" from the dealer for me showing up @ 6am in the morning and closing that day. There are always deals out there. Good luck and PUSH!


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

So what did you pay Mark?


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

My car stickered at $18,400. With my state employee discount I was quoted $16,500 before tax and fees. Gm card with bonus earnings of $1500 at the time. Had about a 20% down payment in cash. After financing the rest I have about a $200/mo payment.

What stinks is GM Card maxed my earnings to $2000 and offered $1000 loyalty cash this month. Could have put that to good use in November...


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

What stinks is GM Card maxed my earnings to $2000 and offered $1000 loyalty cash this month. Could have put that to good use in November...[/QUOTE]

Yeah, at first I was pretty stoked to get the $500 bonus coupon. But when I saw the enhanced incentives after I got my Cruze, I was less stoked....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as that old 'Stock Market' saying goes: _"...TIMING is EVERYTHING..."_


----------



## New-Car-Buyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Code-Red said:


> I've never paid destination charges. If the dealer wasn't willing to budge on the price of the car enough to compensate, I told them to throw in some swag/parts that I can keep or sell to cover the cost.
> 
> I paid $17,500 for my LS+ in Black Granite, and asked for a free Apple iPad and winter tires and rims.


Code-Red,

I'm in Canada also and looking at the chevy cruze. I need A/C so I will be getting the LS+ also. Any tips you can give me on negotiating price would be great. Did you get everything you asked for at 17.5? Thanks.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

We paid 19,165.72$ US. Its 1.8L, 6 spd auto. That includes a "clay bar" service. Factory fitted floor mats. I can find all the paperwork if anybody is interested. Some of it may be hard to find though. They literally just pulled it off the truck. They didnt have the title yet. This was also sold to us by a "family friend" who bent the options/prices a little. Under 20k in the US is more than do-able. We live in PA.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Code-Red said:


> I've never paid destination charges. If the dealer wasn't willing to budge on the price of the car enough to compensate, I told them to throw in some swag/parts that I can keep or sell to cover the cost.
> 
> I paid $17,500 for my LS+ in Black Granite, and asked for a free Apple iPad and winter tires and rims.


Thats a great deal. My Black Granite ECO was 22K. I only got the free winter tires. But after GM employee discount and 45% down I'm looking at $260 a month.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

LTZ
Black/Black
RS
Sunroof
Nav

Sticker: $24,781
Paid: $23,422 + TTL


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

1LT - Ice Blue Metallic
No extras except for compact spare tire ($100,,,probably a scam)
Sticker = $18995
Paid $16995 +TTL

Squeezed 3yr/36000 miles of oil changes also.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

getting my black eco with connectivity pack and foglights for 15475 plus tax and tags...using my gmcard credit!!!!


----------



## Turbodude (Mar 21, 2011)

*Eco price*

We got the 2.9 percent financing and 1500.00 off of list price which I thought was pretty decent. I was surprised that they did anything on the Eco's.


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

I pretty much paid sticker price, 18,350 for the LS with connectivity package. They did give me a VERY good trade in allowance on my 08 cobalt, about 1000 over what KBB said was good value, so they gave me enough to not be under. I'm thinking they wanted my car for their used car lot. 
Oh yeah still waiting for the phone call, but I said I would pay $500 down. Well they included the $500 credit in the final price as a down payment but they never took my money. I guess that's what happens when you buy a car at closing time on a saturday. Should have said I would put 1000 down! Again I'm still waiting for the phone but if they don't then my deal was more the sweeter! I did go in today and give them the title for my old car and expected something to be said but nothing ! Oh yeah I also got 2.1% beating out the 2.9 from chevy. This is the first dealership I feel gave me a good deal on financing.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

I strongly believe that walking into the Chevrolet dealership and telling them that I was leaning on purchasing the Ford Fiesta (which I was at the time) caused them to work their magic. Coincidentally, I purchased the Cruze with similar options at close to the Fiesta sticker price. The Cruze is a lot more car for the money.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

*My price*

Not including our insane NY taxes and fees for plates and registration etc.

I got the Cruze 1LT in red with the connectivity and convenience package, extra tire in the trunk and mats on the floor etc.. and alloy rims. 

19,425.00 BUT, I know the owner of the dealership personally. The sticker I believe was 21,600 according to the dealer. So I think I did pretty well, and my old man has a GM credit card he is authorizing to me to take advantage of his $400 in GM points he had earned over the years towards a new car =)


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Not including our insane NY taxes and fees for plates and registration etc.
> 
> I got the Cruze 1LT in red with the connectivity and convenience package, extra tire in the trunk and mats on the floor etc.. and alloy rims.
> 
> 19,425.00 BUT, I know the owner of the dealership personally. The sticker I believe was 21,600 according to the dealer. So I think I did pretty well, and my old man has a GM credit card he is authorizing to me to take advantage of his $400 in GM points he had earned over the years towards a new car =)


Impossible.

Why would you say "The sticker I believe was 21,600 according to the dealer"? You can't see it on the window???

More BS... With the options you specified (minus the mats), sticker price is 21,220. Dealer Invoice is 20,238. GM Employee price is 19,873.

Stop the BULL!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

He had said initially the price was 21,600 and the best he could do was 21. I spoke to the owner and got a better deal and took it, mind you this is before taxes and fees etc.. and the 2.9%

I didn't look at the window, because the car was shipped from a Jersey dealer and arrived a few days later after I had said what I wanted in the car.

For a new person on the board I'm surprised about the attitude I've received from you, why would I care to lie about the pricing? If you don't believe me It doesn't make a difference to me. I would scan the receipt in for you and block out the personal info, however the down payment receipt I have thus far doesn't have any of the features listed, because I haven't picked up the car yet, the receipt just says LT and doesn't specificy the connectivity and convenience packages installed. 

Think what you want, I really don't care either which way. But I know what I paid =)


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

P.S. If you truly want me to, I will scan the receipt in when I pick up the car on April 16th and block out my info etc. And then I'll most likely never come to the board again due to the very rude opening welcome lol.

Not that it really matters, but I forgot to mention. The price came down from 20,425 but there was a 1k incentive, hence the 19,425. He said it was because I was currently in a Nissan Lease and that Chevy wanted my business. Perhaps this is why you're so caught up on the pricing?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Purchased 3/26:
ECO 6MT Silver Ice Metallic - no options - MSRP $18,895
- $1700 dealer discount, - $1000 GM Manifest discount/rebate
= $16,195 
I was one happy camper!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Vetterin =) You got THE incentive as well then.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Very nice Vetterin =) You got THE incentive as well then.


 
I bought my LS about two months ago and got the supplier discount and the $1000.00 GM loyalty discount. With a 6-speed manual tranny, I paid about $15500.00 with a couple of modest extras, such as the connectivity package (USB port), spare tire, floor mats etc. The taxes and dealer fees were extra. Since then I've spent about $800.00 for new rims and factory fog lights. Most car for the money as well as being one of the best built vehicles (definitely best built FWD car) I have _ever _owned.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Very nice Vetterin =) You got THE incentive as well then.


Yes I did! Best part was that I was not even aware of the fact there was such a thing until my dealer told me about it. I guess it had to do with me buying a new Saturn SL2 for my wife back in 2002. They even gave me a $50 Shell gas card for test driving the car and another $50 card for buying it. 
I have been buying new cars since 1970 and this has been one of the most enjoyable purchases I have had (even better than the no haggle Saturn). Definately has changed my way of thinking about GM.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys just did final papers on my Cruze Eco M6 yesterday! options are cruise control, fog lights, mats and splash gaurds, black color, MRSP was $20400.

My brother (twin brother lol) and I worked at the dealer all through college and now work part time still on the weekends that I come home from my real job. They gave it to me for invoice then i got 500 off for some type of incentive, then they gave me 1000 off because my brother has a saturn so they said as long as it was ok with him they would put the discount on my eco. I copy and pasted part of the email they sent me.

20400.00 msrp
589.24Discount
19810.76 Invoice
1000.00 Direct mail incentive from the Saturn
500.00 auto show bonus (trempeleau county)

Registration,tax,ttl,license equals about $1250.00

Total due $19561.60
Cash down $10000.00

Amount financed 9561.00 


got the 2.9%. My payment is $220.59 a month. The car will arrive next week sometime it is built already but the company they normally have bring the vehicles to them, well there drivers went on strike so they are using a different trucking company so they are not gettin there shipements as fast as before. I did paperwork yesterday so i would qualitfy for one of the incentives (not sure which one) because it ends end of month. 

This is the first new car I have bought, my other two cars I have gotten (my brother and I) from them as well (99 saturn, 97 VW passat diesel) and they have been more then awesome. they are also giving me a full tank of fuel. If anyone needs a chevy dealer in WI let me know and I will give them a heads up if I can, and try and sweet talk to them for you!! Right now they have a grey eco M6 on the lot they i drove yesterday, it is sharpe if anyone is interested!!
Thanks guys
Ryan

ps they are also a volt dealer if anyone is interested, dont have any yet as the techs are in the process of doing to training for them.


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

2011 cruze ltz. Sticker price 24399. financed. 23200 2.9% @ 60 months Statesville NC


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't done final paperwork yet, but the numbers we agreed to are (with USAA "buying program"):

Eco 6MT w/ connectivity+cruise - sticker $19,420
Price after USAA discount $16,660
Add TTL+processing - something like $18,400
Credit Union financing 1.99%
($1000 deposit on it so far, I haven't how much more downpayment)


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

1st of all...anyone notice on the chevy site, and edmonds.com has updated accordingly, that the MSRP has jumped $300 to 16,525 for base model????
For months up until now is was listed at 16,225...
Is this due to 2nd QTR coming, and/or selling many, or maybe some parts are made in Japan and stalled because of tsunami??
Any who...my final price for my Taupe Gray Cruze Eco 6/manual, with connectivity+, was 17,970...I was on a role at that point and wouldn't leave with a car if they didnt take off $30 for reg, title, ect.. fees. Just had to have that feeling of getting this under $18K after months of research and many, many hrs visiting dealerships. Plus purchasing at end of month, plus end of qtr, helped me im sure.
According to edmonds and all those TMV and inv. totals it shows I got a really good deal.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice job Buca! Good deal


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*RespOnce-*

34 with everything possible. Including the rs package


----------



## susou86 (Jun 15, 2011)

trol said:


> 2LT
> Nav and sound package
> 17 " tires
> Conv package
> ...


I just bought the 2LT. I traded in my GMC Envoy. I got $11,000 for the trade and paid about 23263 for the car fully loaded with nav, sound and the conv pkg... i was also able to get the fabric and paint protection.

I thought it was a decent deal =)


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bought my 2011 Cruze LTZ, fully loaded with everything but Navigation. MSRP showed $25,645.00, but no way I was going to pay that. Traded in my 2007 Lexus ES350 and got $19,500 for it and purchased the Cruze at Invoice $22,895!!!!

Only here in Texas!!!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Eco MT w/ connectivity: MSRP 19700.

Negotiated price: 19000, plus $1000 loyalty bonus for owning a Pontiac. So, price (not including TT&L) was $18K. No trade-in, no financing.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I purchased mine the first week of January. They took off about $500 and I got the $1000 off for GM loyalty. So my base LS MT was about $15,500. I think it was the only MT in the state! I had called everywhere and this one had just got off the truck.


----------



## magnoman (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they took a loss on mine...

2011 Cruze ECO AT, connectivity pkg, spare, black granite
MSRP $20,950
- USAA Discount (zag.com)
- USAA $750 rebate
- GM Card Earnings $905
- GM Card Bonus Rebate $1500
= *$13,341* plus taxes and tags.

Love the car and the deal!

The USAA/Zag.com price at my dealer went up by about $1500 shortly after my purchase. I think they must have either made a mistake or been very close to a sales goal or something. I consider myself extremely lucky!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

13,341 was a steal. i hope they didnt tag on any extra delivery and prep charges and what not...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! I thought I got a sweet deal but no where near as good as *magnoman*. MSRP on my Black Granite Metallic ECO was 20,065 after USAA discount and rebate and GM card dollars and Pontiac Loyalty program paid 16,067 before tax and tags.


----------



## magnoman (Jul 8, 2011)

Shawn, now that you mention it there was a $449 "processing fee".

So after taxes, tags, processing fee the bottom line total was *$15,118.21*.

They tried really hard to upsell me the extended warranty, paint protection insurance, etc. I took a look at the $700 paint protection broshure and noticed it didn't even cover the front and rear bumpers. Plus I keep my car in a garage at home and work like 95% of the time so hail is less of a concern and my brother happens to work in auto-body repair.

Although I didn't ask for anything extra I must have been a real mooch to those sales guys. _Almost_ felt guilty for stealing it away. =)


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I walked with mine for $17,100 after the military/USAA discount


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. My first post here. Just ordered my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS today. Got everything but the Nav package, RS package, black granite, sunroof, Pioneer 9 speaker 250w system... 

Paid $24,900. There are no rebates going on so that was the bottom dollar. 

Did I pay too much for the 2012. If so, about how much? Seems like others got theirs in the 22-23k range(2011 models).


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm in Thailand and a chevy car here is not cheap. 

The base 1.6L Cruze starts at $24,500. That's the cheapest one. 

Mine is a 1.8L leather interior automatic. Mine costs exactly $29,166. 

The models here are 1.6, 1.8 and 2.0 diesel. The 1.6 is not an ecotec engine. 

I gave them $16,666 down and a 48 month loan of $290. So I ended up paying $1,400 in interest. 

Lucky these cars are assembled here at a Chevrolet plant in Rayong, Thailand. Otherwise they would tax it like 500%.

Oh and the Mazda 3 here is even more expensive. I'm happy with this price. Same as the Corolla Altis here, but you get much more car, more quality and more comfort. 

The Cruze is the car to buy.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Just bought the new echo model in Ontario Canada for24200 all in, love the car.msrp was 25600 all in


----------



## ericinaz (Jul 18, 2011)

$23,850 2011 LTZ R/S. Came from a LT2 Malibu.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

2011 Eco Cruze w/connectivity package $19.7k

they had it marked down to $17.9k
I had a $1500 coupon from GM in the mail a couple weeks ago and I used it. They wouldn't let me stack my USAA discounts in there.

Ended up $16.4K and I was happy with that, because I had ordered the 2012 Chevy Sonic but my build date wasn't until the middle of sept. And it was $16010 after the USAA discount. So $400 more for a little bigger car with the same engine/transmission. It made me smile


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Picking mine up today - 2012 Eco M6 - $19.3 out the door.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

LTZ/RS MSRP 25,800, paid 24,200


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

*2011 Ice Blue ECO*

Mine was stickered at $20320, I paid $18,500 out the door, and I got suppier on mine and it's a 2011 Ice Blue ECO 6spd manual, connecitons/convenience and fog lamps.. I had a $1500 manifest also from GM where I had bought our new SRX back in April


----------



## craftguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Just bought ours yesterday. Dealer was offering a Black Friday discount of $4500 for LS and $3500 for LT1,2 and Z. We took the deal for a LT1, even though it was less. Just wanted the extras. Deal was limited to "in stock" or "in transit" only, and was first come. People were lined up for the deal, which only lasted for 4 hrs. We were #43 in line and opted for one that was in transit, but was identical to one we saw and had been sold. Dealer ended up selling over 40 cars during the 4 hrs, which was limited to Cruze, Malibu, and Silverado. After 4 hrs the price went up by $1000. No other costs were added and financing was cheap. Felt like the deal was pretty darn good.


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

I was looking at a dealership locally yesterday and wish they would have offered me something like you got craftguy. I know the exact car I want down to the color and options so I assume it is not as easy to haggle since I won't be getting one off the lot. How much did you pay after taxes and fees if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jjdurrant (Nov 25, 2011)

Red LT2 with Navi and RS package 

$25,430 Sticker price 

$24,990 Dealer price

$7,500 Trade in on and 07 HHR

$5,000 Payoff

MN taxes and Fees included

$24,016 amount financed 5.9%


----------



## craftguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Have to wait for a few days for the paper work to list taxes and stuff, but sticker for the lt1 with covienence package was 20905.00 minus the black friday discount of 3500 = 17405. Only thing additional to taxes and transfer of plate was a $49 doc fee. No other added extra cost. Not a bad deal. The LS model in stock were going as cheap as 12900. Of course, the LS had a 4500 discount.


----------



## Boostin (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow wish they had that deal here, the best they would do on a base eco here with msrp of 19995 was 19603, and then I had to pay $100 to have it dx'd. I dont understand how some dealerships can take off thousands and others wont even consider it, I cant see them taking a loss on it


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

MSRP $24,815 - 2011 LTZ RS all options except Nav

Got it for $24 flat.


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> MSRP $24,815 - 2011 LTZ RS all options except Nav
> 
> Got it for $24 flat.


That is similar to the offer I am getting right now. The sticker price on the fully loaded 2012 is $26,800. They are offering to sell me it with all fees included for that price. I am looking for a little better of a deal than that. I am tossing around the idea of getting them to include window tint as well since people mentioned it on here.


----------



## craftguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add in too they are pinstripping it for free, a $200 charge. The one they had in stock, which sold right away, had it on it and we told the salesman we wanted it too. He threw it in for free. They could only do this because of the volume they were selling. They have four chevy dealerships in the greater St. Louis area, but never heard the final tally. When we left our dealership, around 3 plus hours after being there, they had over 40 sold.


----------



## Commissar (Nov 13, 2011)

craftguy said:


> Just bought ours yesterday. Dealer was offering a Black Friday discount of $4500 for LS and $3500 for LT1,2 and Z. We took the deal for a LT1, even though it was less. Just wanted the extras. Deal was limited to "in stock" or "in transit" only, and was first come. People were lined up for the deal, which only lasted for 4 hrs. We were #43 in line and opted for one that was in transit, but was identical to one we saw and had been sold. Dealer ended up selling over 40 cars during the 4 hrs, which was limited to Cruze, Malibu, and Silverado. After 4 hrs the price went up by $1000. No other costs were added and financing was cheap. Felt like the deal was pretty darn good.


What dealership were you at?


----------



## craftguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Commissar, it was Weber Chevrolet group, but the one in particular we were at was on the Illinois side of St. Louis, Granite City.


----------



## Commissar (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, but stumbled across a place in AZ that is offering 20% off all new Cruzes. That's about 4k off of sticker, and the deal is good until the 1st. Ill look into Weber Chevrolet as well, thanks.


----------



## craftguy (Nov 26, 2011)

That sounds like a very good deal, Commissar. The Weber deal was just going on Black Friday and limited to vehicles in stock or ordered already. Good luck with the deal.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

jjdurrant said:


> Red LT2 with Navi and RS package
> 
> $25,430 Sticker price
> 
> ...


5.9 on a new car? Yowch.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

VGT said:


> 5.9 on a new car? Yowch.


I got 6% on my first new car (2006) then 4.9% on the second (2007). Ended up paying them off in 2.5 years at least.


----------



## Commissar (Nov 13, 2011)

$20,375.00---msrp
- 3,575.00--- Sands chevrolet discount
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$16,800.00--- selling price before GM mailer discount
- 500.00--- GM mailer (dealer submits and dealer retains)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$16,300.00---subtotal plus taxes and fees
+ 399.50--- doc fee
+ 70.50--- temporary plate which you will need to be legal when it comes off the shipping truck (90 day permit, includes fedex)
+ 200.00--- theft registration/vin etch
( if car is stolen and not recovered within 30 days, you submit a claim and the company will payyou $2500 above and beyond what your insurance company pays you.
+ 700---shipping to 50208 zip code 7 to 10 days
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$17,670--- total amount financed

Financing approved at 2.99% APR, going to be paying taxes and registration separate as I am buying out of state.

$700 delivery is because the car is in Arizona and I am in Iowa, so actually the car is $16, 970 OTD +TTL


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

VGT said:


> 5.9 on a new car? Yowch.


thats not that bad, cmon now....


----------



## Commissar (Nov 13, 2011)

70x7 said:


> thats not that bad, cmon now....


That actually is pretty bad, dont think I have even seen a rate that high in my searching.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Commissar said:


> That actually is pretty bad, dont think I have even seen a rate that high in my searching.


serious?
Dealerships will let you walk out with 15+ % if they can! Believe it or not there are people out there that do not have a good credit rating but still qualify for new vehicles. Not saying that a high interest rate like that is ideal, but its a fact that it happens. This all depends on the individual on their history so you must be one who pays your bills on time and lives within your budget. Thats awesome, congrats. There are those who dont. Now I never said 5.9 is a fantastic rate, just said it wasnt THAT bad considering what most people get.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember, those of us oldsters that have great credit forget that some folks are just starting out and haven't established a really high credit rating. So 5.9% is probably not too terrible for a youngin', considering what financial institutions can get away with these days.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Are we using credit scores to measure something of ours now? And like someone said above. My ex got stuck with a 19% APR on a Suzuki or is it Isuzu Aero? Eventually she traded up and got 4% everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

70x7 said:


> serious?
> Dealerships will let you walk out with 15+ % if they can! Believe it or not there are people out there that do not have a good credit rating but still qualify for new vehicles. Not saying that a high interest rate like that is ideal, but its a fact that it happens. This all depends on the individual on their history so you must be one who pays your bills on time and lives within your budget. Thats awesome, congrats. There are those who dont. Now I never said 5.9 is a fantastic rate, just said it wasnt THAT bad considering what most people get.


Yes. Serious. People without the financial wherewithal to maintain a half-decent credit profile should not be buying a _new_ vehicle (cue the guy suggesting an insurance claim to cover the cost of a single tire). 5.9 is fairly high for a new vehicle. Someone paying 15+ percent are out of their minds.


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

Goto Penfed if you guys havent already for a great rate if you have a great rating. Got mine for 1.9 for a 4yr. The three year was 1.49!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

VGT said:


> Yes. Serious. People without the financial wherewithal to maintain a half-decent credit profile should not be buying a _new_ vehicle (cue the guy suggesting an insurance claim to cover the cost of a single tire). 5.9 is fairly high for a new vehicle. Someone paying 15+ percent are out of their minds.


I disagree to a point. I agree that the financially irresponsible should stay away but it sounds as if your sugesting new credit builders shouldnt as well. The only way to build credit is to take debt and pay it off. I got both of my cars a year apart and paid them off early. The only credit line I had before the cars were a 1K limit credit card, and a few other small items. I started with almost no credit and came out good. No credit is just as bad if not worse than bad credit at times.


----------

